

Show HN: My first SaaS app - Selfstream.io - nonsens3
https://www.selfstream.io
Hi Hacker News,<p>I have just launched my first SaaS application - Selfstream - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.selfstream.io . It is targeted at event organisers with small budgets, who want to extend the reach of their events, and easily stream them live on the internet.<p>I have been producing managed live webcasts for a long time, so I decided to automate the process. I also wanted to build a SaaS product from scratch, as well as register a company, process online payments and all related administrative bits. Basically have a framework for any future idea.<p>Now that the app is online, what would you recommend for acquiring early adopters and therefore validate my idea?<p>For my next project, I will definitely validate my idea first, rather than dive into development!<p>I would really appreciate any advice and feedback!<p>Thank you!
======
nonsens3
Hi Hacker News,

I have just launched my first SaaS application - Selfstream -
[http://www.selfstream.io](http://www.selfstream.io) . It is targeted at event
organisers with small budgets, who want to extend the reach of their events,
and easily stream them live on the internet.

I have been producing managed live webcasts for a long time, so I decided to
automate the process. I also wanted to build a SaaS product from scratch, as
well as register a company, process online payments and all related
administrative bits. Basically have a framework for any future idea.

Now that the app is online, what would you recommend for acquiring early
adopters and therefore validate my idea?

For my next project, I will definitely validate my idea first, rather than
dive into development!

I would really appreciate any advice and feedback!

Thank you!

